# Who likes Colson bikes!



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2017)

I do! Post pics of your Colsons! Whether it be your's or one you'd love to find!

Here are a couple of my double bars.










A couple ladies I recently picked up






A couple equipped motorbikes






And a bomber I threw together


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 4, 2017)

Wrong section your in the Schwinn exclusive section.   ;0


----------



## jd56 (Apr 4, 2017)

Wonder if I can post all that I have or have had in one post?
Let's see as the new tapatalk upload for my phone is different 
So I'll just do one this time.
1939 Rear steer. 



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 4, 2017)

#trolls 
Darcie


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2017)

jd56 said:


> Wonder if I can post all that I have or have had in one post?
> Let's see as the new tapatalk upload for my phone is different
> So I'll just do one this time.
> 1939 Rear steer.
> ...



Nice fenders JD! Love that NETD light!!!!


----------



## jd56 (Apr 4, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice fenders JD! Love that NETD light!!!!



A collaborative effort from the two of us Colson lovers.
Thanks for the help Mike.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Apr 4, 2017)

I have promised this all original 41 Goodyear Wings badhed Colson to a close friend and Cabe member. If he gets off his  a$$ to come get it...lol
Great color scheme on the cream and royal blue. 




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Apr 4, 2017)

Just picked up my first Colson Snaptank! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Apr 4, 2017)

Here's a his and hers pair that I'm actually letting go...sorry for the plug.
1939 Men's Flyer and a gorgeous all original 41(?...been a while) Olympic.  





Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2017)

Keep'em coming!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 4, 2017)

The only Colson I currently own--1941 Goodyear Double Eagle Deluxe. V/r Shawn


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 4, 2017)

I really like the roundtail models


----------



## jd56 (Apr 4, 2017)

How about most that I have in a lineup?
Including the girls 37 and the men's 38 bare metal pair.







Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2017)

jd56 said:


> How about most that I have in a lineup?
> Including the girls 37 and the men's 38 bare metal pair.
> 
> 
> ...



Girl's '37? Must be a '38 JD. No ladies tanked Colsons in '37 as far as I know...


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 4, 2017)

Just posted this in a different area, but what the hell. Still a Colson.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 4, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Girl's '37? Must be a '38 JD. No ladies tanked Colsons in '37 as far as I know...



Then it is a 38 and a 39.
I forget my kid's Hatch years all the time.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 4, 2017)

Ha... just proves every one can ready only few understand....:0


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> Ha... just proves every one can ready only few understand....:0


----------



## catfish (Apr 4, 2017)

They are OK. I've owned a few. An Aristocrat and a Hi / Lo, and a few others. Still have the Hi / Lo.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 4, 2017)

Wondering how long it will take for this thread to be moved lol.

Here is Nick's '41 Clipper Double Eagle Deluxe, sporting it's "new" correct color, original paint guard.

Bike was missing guard (along with some springer parts, and the badge that took 3 years to find) when Nick bought it at auction, so we patina'd a guard in the meantime, and thx to a fellow CABE'r who recently swapped guards with us as he was going to restore his anyway, so it's _finally_ complete 

It never gets old posting the before pic of this bike.... before gallons of naval jelly.........who even knew it was green under all that rust??

Darcie (and Nick)


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> Wondering how long it will take for this thread to be moved lol.
> 
> Here is Nick's '41 Clipper Double Eagle Deluxe, sporting it's "new" correct color, original paint guard.
> 
> ...



Hoping it doesn't get moved. Several members don't see a problem with posting on the wrong thread and/or day. Well, it is kinda annoying,right? Nice when someone is courteous & follows the thread's theme


----------



## jd56 (Apr 4, 2017)

This is a project still in the waiting room.
I haven't asked the gurus what year this is ...but it's another rearsteer.  Richmond Va. Harley badged








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Apr 4, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Hoping it doesn't get moved. Several members don't see a problem with posting on the wrong thread and/or day. Well, it is kinda annoying,right? Nice when someone is courteous & follows the thread's theme



I know what you mean,  see it all the time!! 

So I'll play along, cause I'm a team player 

My old Bull Nose


----------



## mike j (Apr 4, 2017)

This is great, how can anyone not love a Colson?


----------



## the tinker (Apr 4, 2017)

Look at Frank's face. He had just bought this Colson from me and He was soooooo happy.  I was crying.......how could I have let that bike go?


This is what I am left with. This hunk of junk you see hanging.......


I was going to put this Evans-Colson springer on it , but it won't fit  Guess I will keep the truss rods and make it a bomber.

 


Since this is the Schwinn Forum, we don't want the Schwinn guys complaining.  Frank #2 bought this 41 Ace from me. 
look at the smile on his face.  Now the Schwinn guys can't complain.



This is the only other Colson type bike I have left. This one was for sale too, but now I have decided to keep it and make a bomber outta it. Colson's are neat bikes!


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 4, 2017)

My snappy. Tru sport philly PA badged bike. Been in my general area for its whole life whichI think is pretty cool.



Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 4, 2017)

this is my Colschwinn snaptank.


----------



## frankster41 (Apr 4, 2017)

Here is mine 40-41


----------



## RJWess (Apr 4, 2017)

I like Colson’s


----------



## mike j (Apr 4, 2017)

Old Colson, up 'n coming Colson, sunset Colson, & leader of the pack.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 4, 2017)

Well then...

I've been seriously thinking about this for a while now in fact I think we should have our own thread within the forum and it should be called "The Colson Club" because we deserve it!!

Maybe we can all pull together and lobby the powers that be??

Mike you have over 10,000 messages & 10,000 likes so maybe you'd be the one to do the asking??

Here's my entry... I love those curved fender braces!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Apr 4, 2017)

Excuse me sir, but this is a Colson's only thread, I'll have to ask you to move your "bicycle".


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


>



It's only 1/2 Colson


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 4, 2017)

1936 Colson Commander.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 4, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> It's only 1/2 Colson



1/2 Colson is still better than all Schwinn!


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 4, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> 1/2 Colson is still better than all Schwinn!




A Colson thread that's been atop The Schwinn forum All Day Long!


----------



## redman007 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 4, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> A Colson thread that's been atop The Schwinn forum All Day Long!



Mic Drop!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 4, 2017)

Colson aisle plus 1 (with a Schwinn lighted sign cameo appearance)
Chris


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 4, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Hoping it doesn't get moved. Several members don't see a problem with posting on the wrong thread and/or day. Well, it is kinda annoying,right? Nice when someone is courteous & follows the thread's theme



Seriously, this is a problem and annoying? Come on Mike, really?


----------



## the tinker (Apr 4, 2017)

Here is a bike that should be shown in the "Custom" Bike section only............but believe it or not it started life as a Colson.If you ever rode this bike I guarantee you would love it!


----------



## morton (Apr 5, 2017)

Goodyear badged Colson I got Saturday,  I looked to be a partial repaint as there is only primer where the paint wore off on parts of the frame but painted over the pinstripes in some locations on the fenders.

Would this have been the original color?  And does anyone have a tank for sale?


----------



## the tinker (Apr 5, 2017)

Morton,Nice bike .Brush  a little goof -off on that frame. You might be surprised. with what you find.  Don't work on all  re paints . But when it does the results are great.   Here is an example.Only took about half hour to strip.

 

 

It may work on your Colson.  I had good luck with whatever paint this bike was re-done in. Got to experiment a little.
Even if the Goof-Off don't work on your paint it is still worth it to buy and have around. It's an amazing product.


----------



## tryder (Apr 5, 2017)

My crusty Colson and Westfield and its Wednesday!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 5, 2017)

Please delete this thread.


----------



## Barto (Apr 5, 2017)

NOOOOOOOOO!!!  Why would you delete this thread?  It's bike porn for me!!!   I'm the guy who doesn't yet have a Colson and have been drooling all over my screen...You guys have some incredible bikes.  Once I finish paying for an upcoming wedding there's going to be a Snap Tank in my harem (then I too can add to this thread)


----------



## Fltwd57 (Apr 5, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> A Colson thread that's been atop The Schwinn forum All Day Long!




Luckily for me, this thread was moved.. Otherwise I NEVER would've seen it!


----------



## barracuda (Apr 5, 2017)

Not my Colsons, just my faves...


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 5, 2017)

barracuda said:


> Not my Colsons, just my faves...




1939 Colson racer. I believe the one above is a year or two older.


----------



## the2finger (Apr 5, 2017)

Evans/Colson a go go


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 5, 2017)

Here's one I pieced together,  then sold here on the Cabe,  and been Kikin my self in the #"%@$$ ever since .






Evans Colson I recently aquired.


----------



## morton (Apr 5, 2017)

the tinker said:


> Morton,Nice bike .Brush  a little goof -off on that frame. You might be surprised. with what you find.  Don't work on all  re paints . But when it does the results are great.   Here is an example.Only took about half hour to strip. It may work on your Colson.  I had good luck with whatever paint this bike was re-done in. Got to experiment a little.
> Even if the Goof-Off don't work on your paint it is still worth it to buy and have around. It's an amazing product.




Amazing result!  I do have some and will give it a try when I get a chance.


----------



## ranman (Apr 5, 2017)

My two. 36 and a52.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hate them every time I look at my hi/low I kick it.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Apr 5, 2017)

barracuda said:


> Not my Colsons, just my faves...




Aw shucks, thank ya very much Mr. Barracuda, that's one o' my faves too...


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 5, 2017)

Sunny Beaches *, those are nice !


----------



## None (Apr 5, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 446442 1936 Colson Commander.




This is bad ass!!!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## BLWNMNY (Apr 5, 2017)

2 of my Colson Looptails, and I also worked out a nice deal with a Cabe member, so soon I'll have a nice 37 LWB rainbow frame coming my way.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 5, 2017)

Here's one I sold in January happily to a local pal for his wife so I can always go visit it!






This was my first Colson find before I even knew what they were.
I just liked that it had a really cool frame and rack.
I thought I really got over when I unloaded it on the guy who started this thread,
during my first couple of weeks here on the Cabe!
There's a steep learning & aquisition curve on these I later found out!





I hope to be able to visit this one some day in Monrovia unless he parted it out!:eek:


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Robertriley (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 5, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 446949



Attn: Moderators. We have an intruder!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 5, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> Here's one I sold in January happily to a local pal for his wife so I can always go visit it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have yet to part out a bike, much less a ladies. Slowly gathering parts to complete her.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 5, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I have yet to part out a bike, much less a ladies. Slowly gathering parts to complete her.




I'm gonna hold you to it bud! Check out the spec on this beauty!


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 6, 2017)

Everybody loves a Colson! Heres my 1940 snaptank and a Colson made Mead that lives out here.


----------



## mike j (Apr 6, 2017)

Colson's go where other bikes fear to tread.


----------



## DWOZ17 (Apr 6, 2017)

This is my 35/36  Colson


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 6, 2017)

DWOZ17 said:


> This is my 35/36  Colson



I like Colsons. I'm glad this thread is here... I really like yours too @DWOZ17


----------



## XBPete (Apr 6, 2017)

Colson looptail kneked.......


----------



## COB (Apr 6, 2017)

Before and after shots of mine:


----------



## mazdaflyer (Apr 6, 2017)

Evans Colson 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Robertriley (Apr 6, 2017)

mike j said:


> Colson's go where other bikes fear to tread.
> 
> View attachment 446997



I didn't know that you had a gill tank.  Your tank does look different than mine....is that original?


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 6, 2017)

1941 Colson built, Firestone Cruiser.


----------



## mike j (Apr 6, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I didn't know that you had a gill tank.  Your tank does look different than mine....is that original?



I wish, I don't think 37's even had tanks. I have the controller for the motor, along w/ other things, in the tank. The grill helps keep it cool. Love your Colson grill tank, it's high on my wish list.


----------



## mynameislegion (Apr 6, 2017)

I like Colson bikes. Here are some of my projects.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2017)

mynameislegion said:


> I like Colson bikes. Here are some of my projects
> 
> .



:eek::eek::eek::eek:


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 6, 2017)

I only know


mike j said:


> I wish, I don't think 37's even had tanks. I have the controller for the motor, along w/ other things, in the tank. The grill helps keep it cool. Love your Colson grill tank, it's high on my wish list.



Thanks.  I only know of 5 or so gill snap tanks.....at most.


----------



## mrg (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## kreika (Apr 6, 2017)

Colson=great lines!


----------



## barracuda (Apr 6, 2017)

Haven't seen a Twin Cushion on this thread yet, not my bikes, just wowza.






And a sweet Vogue...


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2017)

barracuda said:


> Haven't seen a Twin Cushion on this thread yet, not my bike, just wowza.



@John


----------



## mike j (Apr 6, 2017)

A couple of posts back, I just saw two boys & one girl's grille tanks.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2017)

mike j said:


> A couple of posts back, I just saw two boys & one girl's grille tanks.



Don't believe those are twin cushion tho.


----------



## ranman (Apr 6, 2017)

Almost forgot! Have these bones I'm taking to the Haysville swap this month.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 6, 2017)

mike j said:


> A couple of posts back, I just saw two boys & one girl's grille tanks.



I have seen plenty but the snap with the deco side trim are what I was referring to.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2017)

mild custom rider...


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## 56 Vette (Apr 7, 2017)

I like Colson's, almost made a horrible mistake and had this one up for sale for a weekend last year!! They ride really great! Joe


----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2017)

I like them. I have more Colsons than I have schweens.


----------



## danilo1219 (Apr 7, 2017)

my 1941 colson firestone ace


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 7, 2017)

catfish said:


> I like them. I have more Colsons than I have schweens.




C'mon whatcha got and not the Hi/Lo!!


----------



## mrg (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## miskeeta (Apr 8, 2017)

another to add


----------



## miskeeta (Apr 8, 2017)

it's mate


----------



## mrg (Apr 8, 2017)

The His got restored the hers never did!


----------



## steve doan (Apr 8, 2017)

I am bringing 2 Colsons to ML and AA    one is snap tank with the Waterfall badge and the other is 1935.  Steve Doan


----------



## Boris (Apr 8, 2017)

As found, and as of today. Assembled parts, not all correct, but works for me. Thanks Hobo Bill (badge). Martyn (headlight), Bairdco (sage advice) and Tinker (braces).


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 8, 2017)

steve doan said:


> I am bringing 2 Colsons to ML and AA    one is snap tank with the Waterfall badge and the other is 1935.  Steve Doan



Pics???


----------



## mrg (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## steve doan (Apr 9, 2017)

I do not  know how to post pictures.  Snap tank  bike is yellow and black and is a number 10.  Other bike is unrestored no tank.  You will se them with my elgin and a schwinn.  Steve Doan   Be at ML wed. evening.  Thanks


----------



## mrg (Apr 9, 2017)

Colson Commander


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 10, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> Aw shucks, thank ya very much Mr. Barracuda, that's one o' my faves too...
> 
> View attachment 446893
> View attachment 446894
> ...



@Fltwd57


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 10, 2017)

Unfortunately, I don't have one at my home yet.............................at least this week.........


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 10, 2017)

mrg said:


> Colson CommanderView attachment 448984View attachment 448985View attachment 448986



So when you gonna give me those '36 fenders Mark??


----------



## ratrodzrcool (May 1, 2017)

Ok here is my Colson badged as a Wings Goodyear anybody know how i can tell the year?
Thanks 





Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARPO (May 1, 2017)

In all her crusty glory...


----------



## Krakatoa (May 1, 2017)

Look at this killer long seatpost I found it FITS Colson!!!!:eek:


----------



## Big Moe (May 1, 2017)

I've got three. Every body should remember the raked Shelby, blue girls 24" looptail I have to get another picture of, and the newest addition 26" girls clipper I will ride even though it's a girls bike. Enjoy, Big Moe


----------



## Buckeye17 (May 6, 2017)

mynameislegion said:


> I like Colson bikes. Here are some of my projects.View attachment 447126



Awesome collection!!


----------



## the2finger (May 9, 2017)

Viva Evans/Colson


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 10, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 10, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


>


----------



## island schwinn (May 11, 2017)

Just in.


----------



## ratrodzrcool (May 11, 2017)

I was told 36 does that sound right?
Thanks [emoji106] 





Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neanderthal77 (May 11, 2017)

Here is my pack of Colson's


----------



## catfish (May 11, 2017)




----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi. Im new here and first post about the Evans (colson) I bought yesterday for 50.00 . I have a few other bikes Im working on as well... But this little evans firebird from 1957-58 caught me.  Seems like the transition from balloon cruiser to space type bikes. I have all the original parts, but at the moment its sporting a JC higgins spring fork and a clean black seat.  The green diamond seat is the original and I have seen it on the bike in catalog. I have some questions if anyone has knowledge of these later cantilver framed evans bikes.  I really like this bike.


----------



## None (Jun 9, 2017)

There's my Colson lady.


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 9, 2017)

Desireé said:


> There's my Colson lady.
> View attachment 478939 View attachment 478940 View attachment 478941



Im liking this color combo... great one for a restoration. I moved to where I am from Duarte 10 years ago.... I know that post office well because the duarte PO was very busy all the time. Close to Myrtle ave.


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 9, 2017)

Will add the "new" one to this thread 
Darcie/Nick


----------



## None (Jun 9, 2017)

rick whitehurst said:


> Im liking this color combo... great one for a restoration. I moved to where I am from Duarte 10 years ago.... I know that post office well because the duarte PO was very busy all the time. Close to Myrtle ave.




Thanks! I love the originality and color combo for sure. Yes, this is about one block from Myrtle Ave.


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 9, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Thanks! I love the originality and color combo for sure. Yes, this is about one block from Myrtle Ave.



My Daughters went to Immaculate Conception school in Monrovia.  Nice town as far as California goes. Are you in search of a tank for your bike?


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 9, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> Will add the "new" one to this thread
> Darcie/Nick
> View attachment 479026 View attachment 479027



These are Colsons Big boys and not made of wood!


----------



## None (Jun 9, 2017)

rick whitehurst said:


> My Daughters went to Immaculate Conception school in Monrovia.  Nice town as far as California goes. Are you in search of a tank for your bike?




Wondering if this Colson came stock with a tank originally. If so, I might be!


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 9, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Wondering if this Colson came stock with a tank originally. If so, I might be!



not sure if your particular bike did but Im almost positive they had a tank for this frame.  someone here probably has one around.


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 9, 2017)

rick whitehurst said:


> not sure if your particular bike did but Im almost positive they had a tank for this frame.  someone here probably has one around.





Desireé said:


> Wondering if this Colson came stock with a tank originally. If so, I might be!


----------



## ranman (Jun 9, 2017)

One from the 30's, 40's and 50's.


----------



## Monarky (Jun 9, 2017)

I like Colsons....here is my ride


----------



## kreika (Jun 13, 2017)

Colson definitely had the most unique and coolest color combos!!!


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 15, 2017)

Picked up my first Colson today. Original paint '38 screw tank. The basket is staying. My wife is like my Sherpa on our rides carrying everything. Anyone have the top half of this light?


----------



## tryder (Dec 15, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Picked up my first Colson today. Original paint '38 screw tank. The basket is staying. My wife is like my Sherpa on our rides carrying everything. Anyone have the top half of this light?View attachment 725129 View attachment 725130 View attachment 725131



Wow.  Beautiful.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 17, 2017)

My 1941 Imperial grill tank with front cushioner.


----------



## the2finger (Dec 18, 2017)

Who doesn’t?


----------



## Rollo (Dec 18, 2017)

... My '35 Colson Flyer ...


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 18, 2017)

'41 Rat Rod with snap tank, waterfall badge, wide 50mm wheels and Shimano nexus 3 speed. Almost done.


----------



## vincev (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Dec 19, 2017)

A men’s looptail is on my ‘list’


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Dec 19, 2017)

the2finger said:


> View attachment 726395 Who doesn’t?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2017)

I would like to see any literature past 1935 showing the Hi-Lo. I read somewhere that they were sold through 1937 but have never seen any evidence of this. V/r Shawn


----------



## Hobo Bill (Dec 19, 2017)

eye snagged back my 41 grill tank....jazzy ride....


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 19, 2017)

Hobo Bill said:


> eye snagged back my 41 grill tank....jazzy ride....
> 
> View attachment 726866
> 
> View attachment 726867



A lil birdy told me you got this one back. Very nice Bill


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SKPC (Nov 20, 2018)

1st colson ever for me. 1933  Flyer(Rover)26".   Riding it a bit while I work on getting the original wheels finished.


----------



## the2finger (Nov 21, 2018)

Viva Colson


----------



## ranman (Nov 21, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> I do! Post pics of your Colsons! Whether it be your's or one you'd love to find!
> 
> Here are a couple of my double bars.
> View attachment 633477
> ...



I might as well buy my 36 back - you never post it, show it or ride it!


----------



## ranman (Nov 21, 2018)

ranman said:


> I might as well buy my 36 back - you never post it, show it or ride it!



Lol, sorry Mike. Didn’t check the date!


----------



## ranman (Nov 21, 2018)

53(?)


----------



## ranman (Nov 21, 2018)

41


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 21, 2018)

ranman said:


> I might as well buy my 36 back - you never post it, show it or ride it!



Still in the box.I haven't had time!


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 21, 2018)

Derby badged snappy with original local paperwork


----------



## John (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 21, 2018)

John said:


> View attachment 905725




Beautiful bike John! Do you have anymore pics you can share with us ? 
Thanks and Enjoy the Ride [emoji111][emoji2534]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 21, 2018)

36 ladies Colson-original patina with TRM conversion tank. Has LED lights and horn tank. Due to gender change now named “Chuck Colson”


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 21, 2018)

Here is a pic of my 1938 colson streamliner, a Firestone Fleetwood built colson bicycle @ 1938 colson tandem rear steer original with ND speed!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 21, 2018)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Here is a pic of my 1937 colson streamliner, a Firestone Fleetwood built colson bicycle @ 1938 colson tandem rear steer original with ND speed!
> View attachment 905775
> 
> View attachment 905776
> ...



Both the ladies & men's are 38's and they're FREAKING AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 21, 2018)

I LIKE THEM TWO!!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 21, 2018)

1939 Delmar


----------



## John (Nov 21, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> Beautiful bike John! Do you have anymore pics you can share with us ?
> Thanks and Enjoy the Ride [emoji111][emoji2534]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 21, 2018)

John said:


> View attachment 905810
> 
> View attachment 905811




Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ranman (Nov 21, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Still in the box.I haven't had time!



Ship it back. Still in the box?


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 24, 2018)

39 Snaptank Before and After. 
Complete tear down, cleanup and rebuild. Replaced incorrect triple step rim on front with a drop center rim, replaced worn out seat top with metal edged, better one, replaced NETD headlight with a Delta front loader. Also added a matching pair of vintage Goodyear All Weather tires and a set of rebuilt Torrington 8 pedals, repop Coke bottle grips with red/green jewels. 
Still need to color match and patina the added chain guard and rear carrier, but good enough to ride for now.


----------



## vincev (Nov 24, 2018)

Colsons are COOL !!............................


----------



## mrg (Jun 14, 2019)

Bring this back up with my Colson/Evans combo Klunker!


----------



## John (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## redline1968 (Aug 20, 2019)

Original 41 oh ya!....


----------



## JimRoy (Aug 20, 2019)

I like Colson Bikes.  Thanks to FordMikes guidance this one came together nice.


----------



## Bikebones (Aug 22, 2019)

I love the clipper and bullnose....colsons are one of my favorites with hiawatha, shelby and monarks....no pics but trying to buy a bullnose currently .keith.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 22, 2019)

Yeah so much character and design work on several of the models. My paint is drying then the back coats will go on but I'm very excited to get it riding again. 1934. I'll be cheesing big time. Still plenty to add over time.


----------



## mrg (Dec 11, 2019)

Surprised someone didn't bring this up before the last Colson ride, @fordmike65


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 12, 2019)

Finished up my 39 Snaptank  with properly painted and patinaed rack and chain guard. Also put correct truss rods for a fully optioned Snaptank. Rides like a dream!


----------



## tjkajecj (Dec 12, 2019)

Well I have had 24 of them, so I guess I qualify.
Love the snap tanks, but this 28" '34 might be my current favorite.


----------



## ranman (Dec 12, 2019)

41


----------



## vincev (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## vincev (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 12, 2019)

1939 DELMAR


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 23, 2020)

..


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 23, 2020)

ridin' along a river


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 24, 2020)

36 Commander



36 Battery Bar 



33 Girls Hi Lo

Only manufacturer I kept more than two bikes of runs close 2nd to my Shelbys


----------



## oldwhizzer (Mar 25, 2020)

Commander




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 25, 2020)

oldwhizzer said:


> CommanderView attachment 1161426
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very nice note most of these bikes were found with long spring and steer horn bars, torrington 10 pedals.... some used an exclusive 27” U bar and lobdell seat per patent but the tear drop pedals I believe have always been a hobby addition.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 25, 2020)

I have a 1933 Flyer I like alot. Very early 26-er with original wheels.  Just needs a stand to be done. Took it out in the snow today for a bit.


----------



## oldebike55 (Mar 26, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I do! Post pics of your Colsons! Whether it be your's or one you'd love to find!
> 
> Here are a couple of my double bars.
> View attachment 633477
> ...



Sweet! i'm putting together a 38-40 colson, frame up, it's gonna be a bitsa bike, big fat goodyear rear tire. 
love em'  they are similar in lines to the hawthorne zep?
Bob


----------



## mrg (Mar 27, 2020)

My Flying Ace " Camelback " doesn't get out very often, only a couple times in the last 30 yrs unfortunately and then gets buried again!, still like to see some literature on this one!, anyone??


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 27, 2020)

oldebike55 said:


> Sweet! i'm putting together a 38-40 colson, frame up, it's gonna be a bitsa bike, big fat goodyear rear tire.
> love em'  they are similar in lines to the hawthorne zep?
> Bob



I'd say Colson double bars are more similar to the CWC double bars than the Snyder built fastback aka "Zep" frames, which are much lower and sleeker in design.


----------



## OC54 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 8, 2020)

OC54 said:


> View attachment 1170302



Let's see more of that Badboy


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 8, 2020)

I like Colsons, but owning one is like dating a supermodel for me.

Fortunately the company is still around and makes the wheelchairs at my hospital.


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 10, 2020)

Here's a couple.


----------



## oldebike55 (Apr 10, 2020)

Any info on these b.b. numbers? F 15777 has the chain adj. on dropouts.



thanks!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 10, 2020)

oldebike55 said:


> Any info on these b.b. numbers? F 15777 has the chain adj. on dropouts.View attachment 1171158
> 
> thanks!



Snyder built. Not a Colson


----------



## John Gailey (Apr 10, 2020)

Who likes Colson bikes?
I do, I do.


----------



## rickyd (Apr 10, 2020)

Ayep


----------



## oldebike55 (Apr 10, 2020)

thanks, I bought it as a colson, a royal flyer badge fits it. weren't those a rollfast  brand?




fordmike65 said:


> Snyder built. Not a Colson


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 10, 2020)

oldebike55 said:


> thanks, I bought it as a colson, a royal flyer badge fits it. weren't those a rollfast  brand?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1171366
> ...



No sir. Snyder aka Rollfast. Who cares! Its a great looking bike!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 14, 2020)

This Guy!
We all love Colson bikes!


----------



## TwoSchwinns (Apr 17, 2020)

'36 clunker.


----------



## sprocket man (Apr 18, 2020)

Nickinator said:


> Wondering how long it will take for this thread to be moved lol.
> 
> Here is Nick's '41 Clipper Double Eagle Deluxe, sporting it's "new" correct color, original paint guard.
> 
> ...


----------



## sprocket man (Apr 18, 2020)

This is my 41 Colson which is my only one. I was able to find the double eagle tires 
for it.  I'm not sure if this post is downloading correctly as I'm not to swift on 
computers.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 22, 2020)

sprocket man said:


> View attachment 1176759



tom hern did a great job of restoreing this bike , along with all the rest of them , hes  rrestored and still doing more up , thanks tom for putting this on the cabe  from bicycle larry


----------



## lounging (Aug 5, 2020)

I picked this up as a complete bike but after removing all the non Colson parts this is what I'm left with.  At least it's the essentials and undamaged.  Most likely a repaint.  Very cool tall frame @ 20.5" and long wheel base. Not that I need a tall frame but I think I can manage


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 5, 2020)

lounging said:


> I picked this up as a complete bike but after removing all the non Colson parts this is what I'm left with.  At least it's the essentials and undamaged.  Most likely a repaint.  Very cool tall frame @ 20.5" and long wheel base. Not that I need a tall frame but I think I can manage
> View attachment 1242195
> 
> View attachment 1242196



If you fall out of love with it, I'd be interested....


----------



## srfndoc (Aug 5, 2020)

lounging said:


> I picked this up as a complete bike but after removing all the non Colson parts this is what I'm left with.  At least it's the essentials and undamaged.  Most likely a repaint.  Very cool tall frame @ 20.5" and long wheel base. Not that I need a tall frame but I think I can manage




That's about what I'm starting with on my 36 LWB Straight bar project.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 5, 2020)

srfndoc said:


> That's about what I'm starting with on my 36 LWB Straight bar project.



Well..... What's yours look like?


----------



## srfndoc (Aug 5, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Well..... What's yours look like?




Not much yet.  Still on the hunt for some correct 36 fenders...


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 5, 2020)

srfndoc said:


> Not much yet.  Still on the hunt for some correct 36 fenders...
> View attachment 1242321



Wow that's pretty dope.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Aug 9, 2020)

*Who could nt Like Colson Bikes. Here are a pair of 1941 Bullnose Rattlers{if somethings not right ,,its wrong}} from 15 years back,,Even got the 2 foot Thumbs up from Bob You,,,Then all of a sudden,I left Elyria Ohio,, headed South bout 60 miles and found Shelby Ohio hooked ever since Two Great Compaines outta many back in Da day ,And I got hooked on Shelby!!!!but also Love Me some Colsons....

















*


----------



## Demzie (Oct 11, 2020)

the tinker said:


> Look at Frank's face. He had just bought this Colson from me and He was soooooo happy.  I was crying.......how could I have let that bike go?View attachment 446321
> This is what I am left with. This hunk of junk you see hanging.......View attachment 446328
> I was going to put this Evans-Colson springer on it , but it won't fit  Guess I will keep the truss rods and make it a bomber.View attachment 446329
> 
> ...



What about the Springer didn't fit? 
Length of Steer Tube?

Erin


----------



## tech549 (Oct 11, 2020)

a couple more colsons


----------



## the tinker (Oct 11, 2020)

Demzie said:


> What about the Springer didn't fit?
> Length of Steer Tube?
> 
> Erin



 The chrome Evans-Colson springer was made at the last of the Evans production' and it's extremely hard to find a nice one. I don't think they made many of them that were plated. At that time, Evans was using Murray frames and  foil stickers for head badges. Evans- Colson was finished.  I would have had to cut the head-tube down to fit the older Colson frame. That would have ruined a hard to find part, of which I won't do. As far as the dimensions, I can't recall.


----------



## Demzie (Oct 11, 2020)

the tinker said:


> The chrome Evans-Colson springer was made at the last of the Evans production' and it's extremely hard to find a nice one. I don't think they made many of them that were plated. At that time, Evans was using Murray frames and  foil stickers for head badges. Evans- Colson was finished.  I would have had to cut the head-tube down to fit the older Colson frame. That would have ruined a hard to find part, of which I won't do. As far as the dimensions, I can't recall.



I remember a wicked poorly made Evan's frame I had, Loopy if I remember with one of those badges and what a DISASTER it was to not just remove but deal with the glue leftover from its shredded remains. 

I have an Evan's Action myself from a ladies in pretty decent shape but it wasnt Plated, so I felt a little less concerned to have it cut to fit a 1940-'41 Murray Elgin Curve Mast frame. I'm awaiting it to be sent to me given I had to buy it from another state, have a middleman pick it up and pull the fork to ship it alone (even though the bike had Beautiful original paint and was complete., the price of the whole bike was just too good to pass up for just the fork which was stuck so bad in the head tube despite the cover of the book being so attractive, it had to be cut out anyway. 

Anyway, with the bike purchase and the shipping in just the fork, I still came in under what the fork alone was worth. Having had to cut it out of the bike, the middleman offered to do the 6-3/4" new steer tube before sending it to me beings I do t have the tools myself,. I was concerned it might not be the right diameter to work or something so thus my inquiry to you. I figured it was a little rarer fork and you were talking about not wanting to cut steer tube length because of it but I had to ask with an introspective project much like the one you had planned underway.







Dont worry, despite the parting of the Colson for the fork, it didnt end up in a pile for being a girls bike, most of it I gather went to someone who had a standard fork to replace the Evan's Action and put it into a rider again for their wife.

Erin


----------



## Jessenoxen1992 (Oct 14, 2020)

My Colson


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 31, 2020)

A 20" lug-frame for sale online; (not mine).
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=274556189339/
The badge looks like it reads, "*Elyria*" and "_*Bike*_* Machine Parts Co*_.(?)” … "_*Miami*..."?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/274556189339


----------



## lounging (Mar 19, 2021)

I found some beautiful fat fenders in original green. Non Colson.  I don't know what bike they came off but the rear fit without any modifications.  Very similar to '41 schwinn B6 and early post war models but these have a flat side edge, no duck tail, and a very short rear fender tab that attaches to the frame


----------



## srfndoc (Mar 19, 2021)

I've been obsessed with finding an OG paint green Colson LWB straight bar or double bar and have been collecting green OG paint rims to tide me over.  I know yours isn't OG paint but it looks awesome and fenders are a great match.

OG paint green triple drops:


OG paint white with green pins drop center:




For now they look pretty good on my straight bar.


----------



## tacochris (Mar 19, 2021)

srfndoc said:


> I've been obsessed with finding an OG paint green Colson LWB straight bar or double bar and have been collecting green OG paint rims to tide me over.  I know yours isn't OG paint but it looks awesome and fenders are a great match.
> 
> OG paint green triple drops:
> View attachment 1375539
> ...



I dont know why black patina is my favorite but it takes on such a beautiful look when its aged.  Im not sure Ide ever polish that....
Wonderful bike bud.....


----------



## lounging (Mar 19, 2021)

srfndoc said:


> I've been obsessed with finding an OG paint green Colson LWB straight bar or double bar and have been collecting green OG paint rims to tide me over.  I know yours isn't OG paint but it looks awesome and fenders are a great match.
> 
> OG paint green triple drops:
> View attachment 1375539
> ...



Thank you for the nice words. 
I'm not convinced that my frame and fork is a repaint.  I'm leaning towards it being original paint.  It is a very thin single coat with some red primer underneath in some spots.  I should have taken pics of the inside of the frame when it was apart but it doesn't look like a repaint.  Any 1930s Colson paint documentation out there?

I dig the white drop centers with your black bike


----------



## Big Moe (Mar 19, 2021)

Love me a looptail.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Mar 19, 2021)

Haven’t waxed it yet.
Ted


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 20, 2021)

..


----------



## srfndoc (May 14, 2021)

More progress on the 36 lwb double bar.  Ditched the later ridged fork and replaced it with an earlier fork with truss rods.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 15, 2021)

..


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 15, 2021)

srfndoc said:


> More progress on the 36 lwb double bar.  Ditched the later ridged fork and replaced it with an earlier fork with truss rods.
> 
> View attachment 1411698
> View attachment 1411699



37 Fork 
Like mine


----------



## srfndoc (May 15, 2021)

Yep, exactly.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 24, 2021)

Man. This thread kinda makes me itch for a Colson balloon bike.  I saw this 24 inch lady hanging in a toy store here in Glenwood Springs CO today.  Looks like it had Schwinn wheels? Dude had enough know how to do take the batteries out of it. He said he had a 50s Colson still in the box with the original strapping. Seemed kinda silly to me.  How are you going to know what you actually have without opening it? It's not like an original box toy you can see what's in it I wouldn't think.  Still pretty cool though.


----------



## srfndoc (Jun 26, 2021)

Got the Colson brigade out for a ride this morning:


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 28, 2021)

I'm not really a ballooner man but I've always been a sucker for green - 
24" I just bought now to plan a trip to go grab it


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 28, 2021)

Jesse McCauley said:


> I'm not really a ballooner man but I've always been a sucker for green -
> 24" I just bought now to plan a trip to go grab it
> 
> View attachment 1535482



This was listed for soooo long on Ebay, mocking me everytime I searched for Colson. Such a great price at $100, but they offered no shipping and I didn't have the room. Congrats on this one.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2021)

1938 Imperial


----------



## tjkajecj (Dec 28, 2021)

I have had over 30 Colson bikes, currently setting at a dozen.
Mostly run of the mill, nothing rare, but Colsons do appeal to me for some reason.

Especially like the snap tank models. 1940 below.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## John (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## kreika (Feb 26, 2022)

I like Colson’s!  Say hello to my little friends.


----------



## srfndoc (Apr 10, 2022)

Swapped some OG triple drops on the 37 Colson LWB Double Bar:


----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 10, 2022)

along a river some where


----------



## ian (Apr 11, 2022)

Me too. Along the Mighty Clatskanie.


----------



## tripple3 (May 10, 2022)

Coral Colson at the shore.
So much LOVE!!!🥰


----------



## Hastings (May 30, 2022)

My daughter and I just picked up this lovely lady. 1941? original paint is mint. just has a slight chalk haze to it. I didn’t think brown was a paint option.. custom order?


----------



## COB (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Shawn Michael (Jun 28, 2022)

Here is my little 20" juvenile looptail. Before and after. 1941


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Bike Magnet (Jun 28, 2022)

Perfect night for a ride on the Derby badged Snap Tank.


----------



## Drosentreter (Jun 28, 2022)

If any of you Colson lovers is looking for a project for a daughter or granddaughter to ride, boy have I got the bike for you. For sale, make offer. I’ll be listing it in DOND shortly. Huge potential with this girls 24” Elyria badged Colson Co. bike


----------



## RidinRelics (Dec 10, 2022)

_1938 Screw Tank_


----------



## RidinRelics (Dec 10, 2022)

1941 Bullnoose


----------



## ian (Dec 10, 2022)

RidinRelics said:


> View attachment 1748445
> 
> _1938 Screw Tank_



Patina monster.


----------

